# SS to Alfine 11 - What is involved?



## timberline12k (Sep 25, 2010)

I am interested in putting an Alfine 11 on my 22” 2011 Kona Unit SS that currently has 180 cranks with 32 front crankset and 18t casette. Would I need to change out the wheelset or can I just purchase a 36 hole Alfine 11 and have a LBS install it? If I need a new wheelset, I would like to pair it with 36 hole Velocity P35 rims. What front hub, sprockets, etc. should I look at?

What front and back sprockets would I need if I want the gear range to be similar to the gear range (especially highest gear) of my 2X10 24” Salsa Fargo with 175 cranks, 28-42t crankset and 12-36t cassette? Any help on constructing a spreadsheet comparing gearing on my 2X10 and an Alfine 11 would be appreciated.

Are there other issues that should be considered?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

The rear hub and spokes will have to be replaced. The rim can be re-used in most cases, you'll need someone to build the Alfine hub into a rim. You can also buy a complete wheel to replace your exisiting wheel. You should replace the chainrings on your crankset to a single speed one (without ramps for shifting) but it's not required. A good LBS should be able to set you up. Look for one that's done a few Alfine conversions already.

Here's a gear calculator with Alfine and derailliuer tabs:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/


----------



## timberline12k (Sep 25, 2010)

pursuiter said:


> The rear hub and spokes will have to be replaced. The rim can be re-used in most cases, you'll need someone to build the Alfine hub into a rim. You can also buy a complete wheel to replace your exisiting wheel. You should replace the chainrings on your crankset to a single speed one (without ramps for shifting) but it's not required. A good LBS should be able to set you up. Look for one that's done a few Alfine conversions already.
> 
> Here's a gear calculator with Alfine and derailliuer tabs:
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/


My Kona Unit SS finally arrived at the LBS and should be ready to pick up tomorrow. I will ride it a few months before deciding whether I need more gears. Looks like adding an Alfine 11 and new wheelsets will be pretty expensive. If the Kona Unit is a single speed, do I need to replace the chainring on the crankset and rear sprocket?

I gave another try on Sheldon Brown's calculator, but still could not figure out what values to input. I don't know what cogs are in the 2X10 cassette other than 12 and 36. Guess I will just ride single speed for awhile and decide if I need higher and lower gears. I like the gearing on my 2X10 Fargo, but don't know if an Alfine 11 would come close to the same range.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Sorry, missed the SS part, yes, those cranks/chainring should be fine. Alfine 11 has 409% range, a 12/36 cassette has 36/12 = 300% range.


----------



## timberline12k (Sep 25, 2010)

pursuiter said:


> Sorry, missed the SS part, yes, those cranks/chainring should be fine. Alfine 11 has 409% range, a 12/36 cassette has 36/12 = 300% range.


If my 2X10 Fargo has 175 cranks on a 28-42t crankset paired with a 12-36t cassette why wouldn't I have a larger range with 20 gears?

Could you walk me through what numbers to put in each box on Sheldon Brown's gear calculator? I saw another thread where someone had built up a spreadsheet comparing an Alfine 11 to a 3X9. I would like to build a similar one comparing the Alfine 11 to my 2X10.


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

timberline12k said:


> If my 2X10 Fargo has 175 cranks on a 28-42t crankset paired with a 12-36t cassette why wouldn't I have a larger range with 20 gears?
> 
> Could you walk me through what numbers to put in each box on Sheldon Brown's gear calculator? I saw another thread where someone had built up a spreadsheet comparing an Alfine 11 to a 3X9. I would like to build a similar one comparing the Alfine 11 to my 2X10.


If you want the same low gear, run a 32-22 on the Alfine. If you want the same high gear, run a 36-22. Or split the difference and run 34-22, which would be like having a 28-34 instead of 28-36 low gear.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

timberline12k said:


> If my 2X10 Fargo has 175 cranks on a 28-42t crankset paired with a 12-36t cassette why wouldn't I have a larger range with 20 gears?


36/12 = 300%
42/28 = 150%

150% x 300% = 450%

Your Fargo has a 450% range, an Alfine 11 has 409% range.


----------

